# Mountain Hunters Needed!



## 35 Whelen (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.gon.com/news/chattahoochee-national-forest-cohutta-wma-hunters-need-to-rise-up


----------



## Possum (Oct 4, 2016)

I left my 2 cents on there


----------



## Possum (Oct 4, 2016)

here is link to comment online
www.tinyurl.com/FoothillsLandscape.


----------



## Covehnter (Oct 25, 2016)

Has anyone attended one of these meetings yet?


----------

